# Cold Cover Letters and Resume



## HornTootinEE (Jun 7, 2011)

This may have been covered in other threads, if so a link would be great. Otherwise, my question is has anyone ever sent a cold cover letter and resume to a company of interest without a job being posted? Do you send it to a possible hiring manager in the department you are interested in, or do you fool around with HR?

Any suggestions?


----------



## willsee (Jun 7, 2011)

djohnson.ee said:


> This may have been covered in other threads, if so a link would be great. Otherwise, my question is has anyone ever sent a cold cover letter and resume to a company of interest without a job being posted? Do you send it to a possible hiring manager in the department you are interested in, or do you fool around with HR?
> Any suggestions?


Yes for the last two jobs I received I did this.

For me I just found a contact on the website...one had the electrical engineering manager's email and the other had just a contact. Both have been for small companies so I doubt it would work as well in larger organizations.

During the interview both managers told me they had been looking for someone for some time but if they posted the job that would have been slammed with resumes for 'undeserving' people.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jun 7, 2011)

My office gets these all the time, and each is reviewed. Sometimes people get interviews if there is an opening, or to get further review by the department manager.

All cold resume's that I sent out in the past were directed towards the HR department, or hiring manager. I checked each company that I was interested in and found out whom to send my information to; even if they were not actively hiring. I heard back from 3 or 4 companies for 15+ resumes sent out, one was not interested, but I did get a couple interviews that way.

Best of luck.


----------

